# Natures Logic



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm very intrigued by this kibble. No fresh meats, but company claims 55% animal ingredients. Although this percentage looks low, keep in mind that most kibbles claim animal and dairy ingredients together as a percentage.

Also, this kibble has no potato and uses only natural vitamins and minerals, no synthetics. I don't even think Orijen claims this.

Formulas: Chicken, Venison, Lamb, Duck, and Beef.


Discuss :smile:







.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

are you talking about this??!

chicken formula

INGREDIENTS: Chicken Meal, *Millet*, Chicken Fat, *Montmorillonite*, *Brewer's Yeast*, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Spray Dried Chicken Liver, Pumpkin Seed, *Animal Plasma*, Kelp, Natural Flavoring, Cottage Cheese, *Suncured Alfalfa Meal*, Egg Shell Meal, Avocado, Chicory Root, Tomato Powder, Almonds, Spray Dried Cod Liver Oil, Apple Powder, Blueberry Powder, Apricot Powder, Carrot Powder, Pumpkin Powder, Cranberry Powder, Broccoli Powder, Spinach Powder, Parsley, Artichoke, Rosemary, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidium Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Coagulans Fermentation Product, Dried Pineapple Extract, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachtium Fermentation Extract, Mixed Tocopherols.

i dont like millet as the second ingredient. wheres the meat? and what is montomorillonites!? and i have heard that brewers yeast can cause yeast and ear infection, however i am not sure of that. and animal plasma? i dont need to explain why i think that shouldnt be in dog food.
and alfalfa meal?

maybe they have a new formula you are seeing and its not this one. because this look really bad to me. id never feed it


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

well you know what....
after further research.. i see that animal plasma isnt a bad thing.
im glad this came up.
i put my foot in my mouth. but i will not edit my post.

so i guess the only thing i can say now.. that i did some research is that i just dont like the content of meat it has.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

LOVE this food. My GSD has done as well on this as on Orijen and Acana. it also requires less feeding (for my dog, anyway)than Orijen or Acana.

i like the use of millet, as it is the only grain my dog has ever tolerated. its hard to compare meat content because some count dairy and other animal ingredients in their total, while others do not. 

the number of named meat meals (or meats) cant determine meat content because you dont know the ratio of everything. case in point: look at TOTW. some of their formulas only have around 25% protein even though they list more than one meat source at the beginning of the ingredient list. they also wont state what % of their food is from animal sources.

i like that Natures Logic doesnt use any synthetic vitamins.

my main complaint is the lack of availability in my area.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its good food if your dog isnt allergic to yeast (mine is, so he had a bad reaction to it).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> LOVE this food. My GSD has done as well on this as on Orijen and Acana. it also requires less feeding (for my dog, anyway)than Orijen or Acana.


Glad to here this. I was thinking of eventually trying it. The feeding calculator also seems pretty good. Feeding Chart - Dogs


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Nature's Logic is what I would consider one of the better kibbles (it's not Orijen, but in my opinion better than TOTW). For one thing, millet is a better grain for dogs that tend to have allergic reactions to other grains, and I love the fact that there are no synthetic vitamins (everyone knows about the recent Blue Buffalo recall, right??). The food also contains lots of probiotics, acidophilous... but the brewers yeast can be a problem (as stated above) for dogs that are prone to yeast infections. Their Food Fortifier supplement contains a LOT of yeast as well.

I work at a specialty dog nutrition store, and this food is definitely one of our best sellers. It's easy to switch dogs to, and we have lots of customers dogs that flourish on it (dogs of all shapes and sizes). However, that being said, I do have some reservations on feeding the food...

I have had the chance to speak with Scott Freeman (the developer of the food and owner of the company) in person on a few occasions about the food. My only reservations about feeding it to my own dogs are A) What kind of animal plasma are they using in the food? *which he never gave me a straight answer for* and B) Why does it look as though the beef and venison formulas have hair sticking out of the kibble? Well, short answer: it is hair. He told me that sometimes when they get the meat, it will still have hide attached, which has hair. Not sure how I feel about that.

Well, that's my two cents. I know I haven't posted on here much at all, but I am constantly reading and lurking.  Trying to post more!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Great post :smile:


We should hear more from you!






.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What exactly is "animal plasma"? Hopefully it's not as disgusting as it sounds. I'm thinking Ghosbusters' "Slimer" over here. Anyone remember the Hi-C Ecto-cooler drink? Awesome.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> What exactly is "animal plasma"?




According to Natures Logic, this is what Animal Plasma is:


http://www.natureslogic.com/pdf/faq.pdf









.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

oh, well... there's the answer to my question. it's swine plasma!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Julie said:


> Nature's Logic is what I would consider one of the better kibbles (it's not Orijen, but in my opinion better than TOTW). For one thing, millet is a better grain for dogs that tend to have allergic reactions to other grains, and I love the fact that there are no synthetic vitamins (everyone knows about the recent Blue Buffalo recall, right??). The food also contains lots of probiotics, acidophilous... but the brewers yeast can be a problem (as stated above) for dogs that are prone to yeast infections. Their Food Fortifier supplement contains a LOT of yeast as well.
> 
> I work at a specialty dog nutrition store, and this food is definitely one of our best sellers. It's easy to switch dogs to, and we have lots of customers dogs that flourish on it (dogs of all shapes and sizes). However, that being said, I do have some reservations on feeding the food...
> 
> ...



That and the hair issue are red flags to me, especially the Plasma inquiry.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

They carried NL where I used to work at and it's only real appeal to me was that it doesn't use synthetics, only whole foods. Other than that, among the other foods we carried, NL was a poor seller. It contains grains, millet is not a bad grain but nonetheless a grain and it isn't cheap so there are better alternatives for the money.


----------

